# All Star Weekend Thread



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Good Luck To Our Guys!!*​


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Schedule*

*FRIDAY, FEBRUARY 13*
Rookie Challenge: Rookies vs. Sophomores
9 ET (TNT, ESPN Radio)

*SATURDAY, FEBRUARY 14*
Shooting Stars
3-Point Shootout
Skills Challenge
H-O-R-S-E
Slam Dunk Contest
8 ET (TNT, ESPN Radio)

*SUNDAY, FEBRUARY 15*
East vs. West
8 ET (TNT, ESPN Radio)​


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*EAST*


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I'd rather this team skip the festivities and figure out a way to play like they're supposed to.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Rookie Challenge: Rookies vs. Sophomores


Actually interested in this game a bit.



> Slam Dunk Contest


Actually interested to see if it will be half a good as it was last year.

As far as the rest of the weekend goes, not so much.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I dont think Yao will play much in this game. For players like him and Duncan, they are too fundamental for show games like this. Its a game suited for the athletic type player style.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> I'd rather this team skip the festivities and figure out a way to play like they're supposed to.


They're not allowed to practice during this weekend. All they could do is talk and have film sessions.


----------



## The Baller (Feb 12, 2009)

Rookies are going to beat the Sophomores.
Dwight Howard is going to successfully defend his Slam Dunk title.
The East will beat The West.


----------



## genius.rui (Jan 14, 2009)

Fans here are all very professional!


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

genius.rui said:


> Fans here are all very professional!



Welcome to Rockets forum,Rookie.:clap2:


----------



## The Baller (Feb 12, 2009)

Welcome even though I am a Rookie too lol.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Yao looks so stupid in that picture. Hey, just saying.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Rookie Challenge: What to watch for*



David Thorpe said:


> *Aaron Brooks | PG | Rockets*
> 
> He is the best pace-pusher in this game, so I expect him to fly around the court when the ball is in his hands. He's right there with Rose as the quickest guard in this game, so that matchup could be fun to watch.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Anyone watched the Rookie-Soph game? Apparently our guys didn't play that well. 



Kevin Arnovitz said:


> The less said about Aaron Brooks' atrocious betrayal of Kevin Durant's unselfishness, the better.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


TrueHoop


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Brooks Interview

Via *Bright Side Of The Sun*


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Tony Brothers!!!??? :rant: How the **** did he make it!? I'll never forget how he screwed us against the Jizz last year.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)




----------

